# GTI vs. Mazdaspeed 3 (Turbo Size, Boost, Internals) Comparison



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

All,

I am seeing a lot of Mazdaspeed 3 drivers around lately, and it has me curious how their engines compare to the GTI.

What are the specifications on the Mazda engine in terms of:


Displacement
Turbo Size
Boost PSI Stock
Boost PSI with Tuning
Exhaust Diameter
Etc


Everyone talks about how small the K03 is. I'm wondering how it compares to the likes of the Mazdaspeed 3, WRX, etc.

Discuss....


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

* Displacement --2.3 L turbo charged engine, direct injection engine.

* Turbo Size -its a hitachi K04 hybrid. its bigger than our K03, but still doesnt flow that well and ive heard they are ****.

most people run 3'' TBE, and the tuning is widely available for these cars, and isnt that expensive, tbh.

they are pretty quick too. In several road tests, the Mazdaspeed3 accelerated from 0 to 60 mph in under six seconds with skidpad numbers in the .87g to .91g range. In Car and Driver magazine's May 2007 issue, the Mazdaspeed3 recorded its quickest acceleration times, completing the 0–60 mph sprint in 5.3 seconds, with a quarter mile time of 13.8 at 102 mph (164 km/h)

interesting fact: google answered all those questions. :thumbup:


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

The other thing about the MS3 is that the power is pulled in 1st 2nd and 3rd and then its cut loose so 0-60 numbers arent fully indicative of its power. An intake can add a lot of HP too for the MS3.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks Google. :beer:


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

The biggest issues with those cars are the ECUs the have no tuning a buddy of mine has one and was telling me that tons of built motors were popping because of it.


----------



## asrautox (Sep 9, 2005)

Doesn't Cobb make an Accessport for the MS3?? If so, there should be plenty of capable tuners for that car...


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

cobb does tune for them afaik.

the motors pop because the bears wear out INSANELY fast with fuel dilution in the oil, last i heard.


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

some of us should go over to the MS3 forums and let them know we sympathize with them, and that everything will be okay. But then again, i'd rather have to replace a cam follower every 15k and upgrade my hpfp, than blow a motor. Hmmmmm... how fast are catch cans gonna hit the MS3 crowd?


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

I know they are more performance oriented than the GTI, but I wouldn't be interested in owning one for any reason. The GTI has better interior quality, better build quality, more refined, and better looking as a daily driver. If I wanted a race car, it wouldn't be FWD so it's out of the question for that too. 
The only thing I could think of to use a MS3 for is maybe the Rally America series because if you're using a provisional license you're not allowed to use a 4WD turbo car but you can use a FWD turbo car. But that sure would be a waste of money.


----------

